# Oktoberfest



## Pumpkinman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Oktoberfest *
*Oktoberfest/Märzen (3 B)*

*Type*: All Grain
*Batch Size:* 6.00 gal
*Boil Size: *7.78 gal
*Boil Time: *60 min
*End of Boil Vol:* 7.28 gal
*Final Bottling Vol:* 5.50 gal
*Fermentation:* Lager, Two Stage
*Equipment:* Pot and Cooler 8 Gal/30 L - All Grain
*Efficiency: *72.00 %
*Est Mash Efficiency: *84.0 %
*Taste Rating:* 30.0

*Taste Notes:* The absolute best Oktoberfest that I've tasted, this has everything that I've looked for in an Oktoberfest:
An amber beer with great smell and flavor. Plenty of the malty flavor expected from a Marzen type beer, with a slightly sweet accent. 
Full-bodied, a real nice balance between malt and hops, with a crisp, clean finish.

*Ingredients*
*Amt Name Type	# %/IBU*
1.20 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) -
12 lbs Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)	
1 lbs Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L 
1 lbs Munich 10L (Briess) 
1 lbs Rye Malt (4.7 SRM)	
1.59 oz Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min	Hop	6	19.4 IBUs
0.99 oz Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min	Hop	7	7.3 IBUs
2.0 pkg German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [35.49 ml]	Yeast	8	-
*Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color*
*Est Original Gravity:* 1.063 SG
*Est Final Gravity:* 1.019 SG
*Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.8 %
Bitterness: *26.7 IBUs
*Est Color:* 9.0 SRM 
*Measured Original Gravity: *1.046 SG
*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG
*Actual Alcohol by Vol: *4.7 %
*Calories: *151.6 kcal/12oz 
*Mash Profile*
*Mash Name: *Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
*Sparge Water:* 5.14 gal
*Sparge Temperature:* 168.0 F
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE
*Total Grain Weight: *15 lbs
*Grain Temperature: *72.0 F
*Tun Temperature:* 72.0 F
*Mash PH: *5.20 
*Mash Steps*
*Name Description Step Temperature Step Time*
*Mash In* Add 18.75 qt of water at 168.2 F	156.0 F	45 min

*Sparge:* Batch Sparge with 2 steps (1.13gal, 4.02gal) of 168.0 F water 
*Mash Notes:* Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
*Carbonation and Storage*
Carbonation Type: Bottle
Pressure/Weight: 4.32 oz
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 70.0 F
Fermentation: Lager, Two Stage
Volumes of CO2: 2.3
Carbonation Used: Bottle with 4.32 oz Corn Sugar
Age for: 30.00 days
Storage Temperature: 60.0 F 

*Notes*
*Fermentation -*
I fermented at 50° for 9 days using White Labs German Bock Yeast WLP833, (do not deviate from this!) on day 9 the gravity level was 1.030. 
*Diacetyl Rest -*
I removed from cooler and brought it up to approx. 62° for 3 days.
*Lager -*
I returned the carboy back to the cooler which was now at 30°, the beer slowly cooled to 27° - 30° over two days and lagered for approx 8 weeks. 
Finishing -
I add 1 packet of unflavored Gelatin hydrated in 1 cup water that I heated between 150° - 160° (DO NOT GO OVER 160°), stirred well and put the over flow tube back in and close the cooler. It remains there for 2-3 days. At this point, I rack over to my bottling bucket, add the priming sugar, bottle and cap. 

***Brewers Note:*
Due to concerns of the yeast not being viable enough to carbonate after 8 weeks of at lager temps, I added 1 gram of Lalvin EC-1118 yeast, hydrated and added to the bottling bucket at the same time that I add the priming sugar, this yeast will not impart any flavors or characteristics to the beer, it simply ensures a successful carbonation, furthermore, there is no risk of bottle bombs using 1 gram per 5-6 gallons. 

View attachment Oktoberfest.pdf


----------



## tshank (Mar 31, 2014)

Brewed this yesterday, did u make a starter for the two vials of yeast?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

